# Pct droppers?



## Badger (Aug 2, 2020)

so a guy i know showed me a site in country for pct says it only takes a few days to get order. But they are all in droppers!? The Anastrozole is a liquid. Nolva is liquid. Has anyone used a pct that you use droppers for? The nolva comes in 35ml/29mg says 1ml=1gram. Just confused by this. Use to seeing pills on sites


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes. If you have a reliable source.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 2, 2020)

1ml does not = 1 gram
1ml = 29mg which is an odd number to say the least.....

I believe u r very confused....


----------



## dragon1952 (Aug 2, 2020)

Badger said:


> The nolva comes in 35ml/29mg says 1ml=1gram. Just confused by this. Use to seeing pills on sites



The entire bottle would equal close to 1 gram (35ml x 29mg = 1015mg)...maybe that's what it means by 1 gr. Like Flyingdragon says 1ml = 29mg.


----------



## Badger (Aug 2, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> The entire bottle would equal close to 1 gram (35ml x 29mg = 1015mg)...maybe that's what it means by 1 gr. Like Flyingdragon says 1ml = 29mg.



Idk. I had it all figureed out for the tablets of nokva and arimidex then he says oh you can have this in 3 days after ordering now im all lost on the calculations


----------



## dragon1952 (Aug 2, 2020)

What were the dosages you were considering if tablet?


----------



## Badger (Aug 2, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> What were the dosages you were considering if tablet?



Was guna do 40mg nolva for 2 weeks then 20mg nolva for the second 2 weeks. After my hcg


----------



## dragon1952 (Aug 3, 2020)

It's probably not 100% accurate but 1.3ml would be ~40mg (38.66mg to be exact) and .75ml would be ~ 20mg (21.75mg). Like FD said, that's an odd concentration.


----------

